# Asilids with prey, Bipalium, weevil, hopper nymph



## orionmystery (Oct 27, 2014)

A big but very skittish robber fly (Ommatius sp. - ID credit: Eric Fisher) with an unidentified, tiny longhorn beetle prey . I had only two shots, one from slightly further away, and this one. It took after after that and was no where to be found . Selangor, Malaysia.



Ommatius sp. with prey IMG_4563 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

100% crop of the above



Ommatius sp. with prey IMG_4563 crop copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

This female robber fly should be sleeping at night but there she was, having a winged termite for late dinner. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



Promachus sp. with winged termite prey IMG_4195 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Promachus sp. with winged termite prey IMG_4203 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Episomus sp. weevil - ID credit: Doug Yanega. Selangor, Malaysia.



Episomus sp. IMG_4409 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Ricaniid hopper nymph?



Planthopper nymph IMG_4211 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Planthopper nymph IMG_4209 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Hammerhead worm (Bipalium kewense - ID credit: Rowland Shelley) with prey? Malaysia.



Bipalium kewense IMG_2428 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Oct 27, 2014)

Excellent! That last one is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic work!


----------



## goooner (Oct 27, 2014)

These are amazing as always


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 28, 2014)

baturn said:


> Excellent! That last one is what nightmares are made of.



Thank you, Brian.



tirediron said:


> Absolutely fantastic work!



Thank you, tirediron.



goooner said:


> These are amazing as always



Thanks, gooner.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 28, 2014)

spectacular


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 29, 2014)

greybeard said:


> spectacular



Thank you, greybeard.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 29, 2014)

goooner said:


> These are amazing as always


Agreed, Your work is really inspiring! I've never seen that white little creature, I want one


----------

